# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chào các bạn, 
Mùa mưa chuẩn bị đi qua nhường lại cho những kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời sắp tới, cùng lên kế hoạch du lịch với những gói khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn và resort ngay sau đây nhé! Tuần này, Didau muốn chia sẻ với các bạn một vài cảm hứng về Tây Tạng, vùng đất linh thiêng, huyền bí nhưng cũng rất thu hút khách du lịch. Nếu có cơ hội, chúng mình cùng đến nhé! Phần cập nhật tour sẽ là giới thiệu các tour: Rừng tràm Trà Sư, Điện Biên Phủ, Canada và đất nước láng giềng Campuchia. Đi chơi đi chơi thôi  :hehe: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Diamond Bay Resort & Spa, Nha Trang - “Hot deal package”*

Giá: 205$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Standard với buffet sángThư giãn với massage toàn thân hoặc massage chânBữa trưa hoặc tối cho 2 người vào ngày đầu tiênTận hưởng tour Sunrise package tại Hòn Tằm resort (*)Bữa tối dưới nến với hải sản và rượu vang cho 2 người vào ngày thứ 2

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế 

Chương trình áp dụng cho đến 20/12/2012 (không áp dụng cho dịp lễ, tết và không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác) 

*Hội An Beach Resort - “Season’s Greetings package 2012”*

Giá: 135$++/người/phòng twin

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Garden View với buffet sáng hàng ngàyNước uống chào đón, khăn lạnh và trái cây trong phòng khi nhận phòngĐưa đón sân bay, miễn phí xe bus đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội AnMiễn phí sử dụng 45’ Imperial Jade tại Zen Spa (massage với dầu và đá)1 bữa tối dưới nến với set menu Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Cửa Đại

* Lưu ý:

Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụGala Dinner bắt buộc vào ngày 24/12/2011: 55$++/người lớn và 31/12/2011: 60$++/người lớn (miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi và 50% cho trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi)

Chương trình áp dụng từ 01/12/2011 - 03/01/2012 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*The Pegasus Resort, Kê Gà - “Kì nghỉ trọn gói dành cho gia đình”*

Giá: 144$

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Premium Deluxe (Bungalow) hướng vườnBữa sáng dành cho cả gia đình tại nhà hàng Oceania/nhà hàng XưaXe đưa đón khách từ Phan Thiết vào resort và ngược lạiThức uống chào đón 2 ly cocktails và 2 đơn vị thức uống khác tại quầy bar hồ bơi1 bữa ăn tối tại trị giá 200.000 VND/khách tại nhà hàng Oceania/XưaMiễn phí 4 đơn vị giặt ủi trong suốt thời gian lưu trú, 3 chai nước mỗi ngày, trà và cafe tại phòngThuế và phí phục vụTối đa 2 người lớn + 2 trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) hoặc 3 người lớn ở chung 1 phòng

Chương trình áp dụng cho đến 31/12/2011 (phụ thu cuối tuần và dịp lễ, tết, không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Bluemoon Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Trọn gói tuần trăng mật”*

Giá: 199$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Đưa đón sân bay 2 chiều2 đêm ở phòng hạng sang được trang trí theo phong cách tuần trăng mậtTour du lịch thành phố nửa ngày

Lựa chọn 1: Vườn hoa thành phố, Đồi Mộng Mơ, XQ Sử QuánLựa chọn 2: Đồi Robin, đi cáp treo, hồ Tuyền Lâm, chùa Trúc Lâm, thác Đatanla

(Giá trên không bao gồm vé vào cổng và vé đi cáp treo)DVD trong phòng với nhiều lựa chọn phim lãng mạn tình cảm1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn với ánh nến và hoa trong vườnPhiếu cocktail cho 2 người tại Moon Light Bar

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2011 (không áp dụng vào dịp lễ, tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tropicana Beach Resort & Spa, Vũng Tàu*

Giá: 99 USD++

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Superior dành cho 2 người với bữa sáng.Đón tại bến tàu cánh ngầm Vũng Tàu.Một bữa tối ấm cúng dành cho 2 người.Miễn phí trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi ở cùng cha mẹ.Giảm 20% cho dịch vụ Spa

* Lưu ý: Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2011 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tây Tạng - Mông Cổ*

Nổi tiếng là vùng đất huyền bí, nơi mặt trời và mặt đất gặp nhau. Là cội nguồn của những con sông thiêng, và còn được mệnh danh là nóc nhà thế giới với đỉnh Everest. Bên cạnh đó, Tây Tạng còn sở hữu một nền văn hóa độc đáo, với Phật Giáo là đặc trưng và rất nhiều tu viện lớn nhỏ nổi tiếng linh thiêng. Các bạn ơi, có ai đã từng mong muốn được đặt chân đến Tây Tạng không? Để cùng khám phá xứ sở rộng lớn mênh mộng nhưng tĩnh lặng, sống trong một không gian trong vắt, thanh tịnh và mơ được một lần chinh phục nóc nhà thế giới nữa. Sao không thử một lần nhỉ!^^

*The Bog - Garden Hotel*

Giá: 41 USD

No.194 West Beijing Road, Chengguan, Lhasa

Nằm ở vị trí khá thuận tiện cho việc đi lại nhưng giá khá tốt, phòng được trang trí đem lại cảm giác thoải mái. Tuy nhiên theo một số nhật xét thì do sử dụng nhiều nên một số vật dụng trong phòng hơi cũ, bạn nên cân nhắc khi chọn lựa nha  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tashitakge Hotel*

Giá: 37 USD

Tọa lạc ở vị trí trung tâm, nên chỉ mất vài phút để có thể đi đến những địa điểm tham quan nổi tiếng của thành phố. Được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc cũ nên khá thu hút và bắt mắt, một lựa chọn tốt cho những ngày dừng chân ở Tây Tạng phải không nào  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

_Lưu ý:_ Tây Tạng đã mở cửa lại cho khách du lịch, thủ tục xin visa sẽ hơi rắc rối một chút. Bạn phải xin visa Trung Quốc và giấy thông hành đi Tây Tạng (vì Tây Tạng và khu vực tự trị) tại lãnh sự quán Trung Quốc - Địa chỉ: 39 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Quận 1. Không nên đi một mình, không được chụp hình cành sát và nhân viên an ninh, bảo vệ.Một số nơi chụp hình phải trả tiền.

----------

